# NW WLC ***Round 1*** St annes old links Sunday 20th October 2013



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

Round 1 of the winter links challenge has now been provisionally booked at St Annes old links for Sunday 20th October.

Tee times = 11:22AM - 11:52AM

Price Â£42.75 per player

Limited to 20 players so priority will go to players who are playing in the overall comp then spaces left will be opened up to anybody who just fancies a day out etc.

Players who can play confirm their attendance in this thread please.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2013)

Can't do this one, as away in Wales.

I thought it was for the Machrihanish weekend, so may revisit that one.

Will any of the courses extend the special price if 3-4 others were to play on a different weekend?

LB


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Can't do this one, as away in Wales.

I thought it was for the Machrihanish weekend, so may revisit that one.

Will any of the courses extend the special price if 3-4 others were to play on a different weekend?

LB
		
Click to expand...

Possibly they might do, I think usual price is Â£50.

Will see how this thread goes and then go from there mate.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 2, 2013)

In :thup:


----------



## Junior (Sep 2, 2013)

Count me in Scott!!

You should get a prize for organising all this golf mate!!!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

Junior said:



			Count me in Scott!!

You should get a prize for organising all this golf mate!!!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers bud 

Its nae bother really, good to see everyone get out for a game. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

*1.Birchy
2.Huds1475
3.Gregbwfc
4.Junior*


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 2, 2013)

Count me in buddy, when and how do we pay?

Waiting to hear from Tankie John to see if he is allowed out instead of playing soldiers on Salisbury Plain for the weekend!


----------



## louise_a (Sep 2, 2013)

I should be ok for this.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Count me in buddy, when and how do we pay?

Waiting to hear from Tankie John to see if he is allowed out instead of playing soldiers on Salisbury Plain for the weekend!
		
Click to expand...

Its Â£10 deposit, will be sending all details to people later once a few have put their names down etc :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

*1.Birchy
2.Huds1475
3.Gregbwfc
4.Junior
5.Podgster
6.LouiseA
7.NWJocko*


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm in.... Will let the course beat me up a 2nd time....


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			I'm in.... Will let the course beat me up a 2nd time....
		
Click to expand...

Revenge mission mate :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

*1.Birchy
 2.Huds1475
 3.Gregbwfc
 4.Junior
 5.Podgster
 6.LouiseA
 7.NWJocko
8.Karl102*


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 2, 2013)

Aye, count me in Birchy,  I start practicing my bunker shots!


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll be good for this.  Although I'm struggling currently its 2 weeks after H4H's so plenty of time to recover and get in shape.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'll be good for this.  Although I'm struggling currently its 2 weeks after H4H's so plenty of time to recover and get in shape.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure you will be fighting fit mate :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

*1.Birchy
2.Huds1475
3.Gregbwfc
4.Junior
5.Podgster
6.LouiseA
7.NWJocko
8.Karl102
9.Qwerty
10.Fish*


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 2, 2013)

Will have to let you know closer to the time Coolio... Am working all through that weekend at the moment, but will try and sort something out...:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Will have to let you know closer to the time Coolio... Am working all through that weekend at the moment, but will try and sort something out...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No worries :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

*1.Birchy
2.Huds1475
3.Gregbwfc
4.Junior
5.Podgster
6.LouiseA
7.NWJocko
8.Karl102
9.Qwerty
10.Fish
11.Valentino*


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 2, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Revenge mission mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely :thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 2, 2013)

The wife's birthday weekend - count me in.

No seriously I cant make this one, gutted as I looked at this links earlier in the year. Have a good one.


----------



## gjbike (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry chaps can't make it my weekend on at work.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 3, 2013)

Come on then lets have yer!!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 3, 2013)

Birchy,

Can you stick me down for this , loved playing there bank holiday Monday. Don't know how many other events I will get to but if you put two courses together in march then I will drive across for the weekend.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Birchy,

Can you stick me down for this , loved playing there bank holiday Monday. Don't know how many other events I will get to but if you put two courses together in march then I will drive across for the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Will do pal. If you want to bring a mate to share the driving etc there should be a space free I reckon too.

That's fine RE the other events too :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

*1.Birchy
2.Huds1475
3.Gregbwfc
4.Junior
5.Podgster
6.LouiseA
7.NWJocko
8.Karl102
9.Qwerty
10.Fish
11.Valentino
12.Lincoln quaker *


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 4, 2013)

Birchy said:



*1.Birchy
2.Huds1475
3.Gregbwfc
4.Junior
5.Podgster
6.LouiseA
7.NWJocko
8.Karl102
9.Qwerty
10.Fish
11.Valentino
12.Lincoln quaker *

Click to expand...

Shall we have a separate list for the more important event, The weatherspoons breakfast?    Theres a good'un  2 mins away in St annes.    I'll be needing some fuel before I start battling with those bunkers!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Shall we have a separate list for the more important event, The weatherspoons breakfast?    Theres a good'un  2 mins away in St annes.    I'll be needing some fuel before I start battling with those bunkers!
		
Click to expand...

We've been offered food at St annes, was gonna post the food options once the list got a bit more populated.

They've offered to reserve us a big table afterwards overlooking course for food too if we want it. Will dig out what was offered and slap it on here :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 4, 2013)

Birchy said:



			We've been offered food at St annes, was gonna post the food options once the list got a bit more populated.

They've offered to reserve us a big table afterwards overlooking course for food too if we want it. Will dig out what was offered and slap it on here :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think if were being looked after like that, we should go with their hospitality


----------



## Junior (Sep 4, 2013)

Id rather eat at the golf club too. Better to supporr them than a Wetherapoons .   Last time I got kicked out of the spoonys in crosby for being too early !!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Catering options*

Coffee & Bacon barms on arrival

2 course meal after play

Â£14

-----------------------------
Coffee & bacon barm Â£5

Soup & sarnies Â£7


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 4, 2013)

Birchy said:



			We've been offered food at St annes, was gonna post the food options once the list got a bit more populated.

They've offered to reserve us a big table afterwards overlooking course for food too if we want it. Will dig out what was offered and slap it on here :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That will do for me Scott :thup:  Very nice Clubhouse as well at St Annes.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 4, 2013)

Birchy said:



*Catering options*

Coffee & Bacon barms on arrival

2 course meal after play

Â£14
		
Click to expand...

That's a good deal IMO


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's a good deal IMO
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought mate :thup:

Need to let them know at least a week in advance so if people would like to confirm if they want the above or not that would be great.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

*1.Birchy
2.Huds1475
3.Gregbwfc
4.Junior
5.Podgster
6.LouiseA
7.NWJocko
8.Karl102
9.Qwerty
10.Fish
11.Valentino
12.Lincoln quaker 
13.Garyinderry*


----------



## Junior (Sep 4, 2013)

Yip - bacon barms and soup and sarnies is good for me mate !!


----------



## Fish (Sep 4, 2013)

2-course meal for me afterwards as I'm stopping over the night before so will have had a full breakfast


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

1.Birchy Â£14 option
2.Huds1475
3.Gregbwfc Â£14 option
4.Junior (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches) Â£12
5.Podgster
6.LouiseA
7.NWJocko
8.Karl102
9.Qwerty
10.Fish (2 course meal afterwards)
11.Valentino
12.Lincoln quaker Â£14 option??
13.Garyinderry 

Will update preferences as we go :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 4, 2013)

Bacon butties and soup and sandwich for me please Birchy.

Far nice place to eat than the spoons in st Anne's!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 4, 2013)

Birchy, Yep on the Â£14 option please.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

1.Birchy Â£14 option
 2.Huds1475
 3.Gregbwfc Â£14 option
 4.Junior (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches) Â£12
 5.Podgster
 6.LouiseA
 7.NWJocko (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches) Â£12
 8.Karl102
 9.Qwerty
 10.Fish (2 course meal afterwards)
 11.Valentino
 12.Lincoln quaker Â£14 option
 13.Garyinderry


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 4, 2013)

Bacon butties and soup and sandwich for me please Birchy.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

1.Birchy Â£14 option
 2.Huds1475
 3.Gregbwfc Â£14 option
 4.Junior (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches) Â£12
 5.Podgster
 6.LouiseA
 7.NWJocko (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches) Â£12
 8.Karl102
 9.Qwerty (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches) Â£12
 10.Fish (2 course meal afterwards)
 11.Valentino
 12.Lincoln quaker Â£14 option
 13.Garyinderry


----------



## hamshanker (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Birchy can you put me on the reserve list if there are any spaces as i wont be able to make them all but im available for this date cheers....


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

hamshanker said:



			Hi Birchy can you put me on the reserve list if there are any spaces as i wont be able to make them all but im available for this date cheers....
		
Click to expand...

If you wanna play in this mate you will be fine. Ive only got 2 maybes and 7 spaces left pal so you are in if you want it :thup:


----------



## hamshanker (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah im up for a knock mate cheers,now do you require official h/cap?, im a member of course but only played social golf but will get off my ass and get one if needed :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

hamshanker said:



			Yeah im up for a knock mate cheers,now do you require official h/cap?, im a member of course but only played social golf but will get off my ass and get one if needed :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No mate you will be fine, as long as youve got a fairly accurate number you play off its no problem.

I will let the Scouse mafia keep an eye on you :rofl:


----------



## hamshanker (Sep 4, 2013)

Birchy said:



			No mate you will be fine, as long as youve got a fairly accurate number you play off its no problem.

I will let the Scouse mafia keep an eye on you :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Haha if scousers playing hes easily bribed with with large brekky:clap:

Ill see if i can get h/cap at the club in time if not i can use my society one which is 11 and i reckon club one would be in the region of  14-16 but dont mind going off society...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

hamshanker said:



			Haha if scousers playing hes easily bribed with with large brekky:clap:

Ill see if i can get h/cap at the club in time if not i can use my society one which is 11 and i reckon club one would be in the region of  14-16 but dont mind going off society...
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine mate :thup:

Check the food options above and let me know if you fancy any of them etc


----------



## Birchy (Sep 4, 2013)

*1.Birchy Â£14 option
2.Huds1475
3.Gregbwfc Â£14 option
4.Junior (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches) Â£12
5.Podgster
6.LouiseA
7.NWJocko (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches) Â£12
8.Karl102
9.Qwerty (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches) Â£12
10.Fish (2 course meal afterwards)
11.Valentino
12.Lincoln quaker Â£14 option
13.Garyinderry 
14.Hamshanker*


----------



## Odvan (Sep 5, 2013)

Birchy,

No handicap here so will hang back until your comp space demand has wained. Not only that but HID doesn't know her rota yet (I'm off) so I maybe stuck with the bambino (so selfish these babies...).

If I can't meet your deadlines in time then run wild and run free but keep me in mind until I know for sure.

Loving your work here, Birchy.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 5, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Birchy,

No handicap here so will hang back until your comp space demand has wained. Not only that but HID doesn't know her rota yet (I'm off) so I maybe stuck with the bambino (so selfish these babies...).

If I can't meet your deadlines in time then run wild and run free but keep me in mind until I know for sure.

Loving your work here, Birchy.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about the comp demand mate people have had a bit of time now. Ive only got two maybes so until I get to 18 spaces full its free for anyone.

Whenever you find out just let me know :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Sep 5, 2013)

Top man, cheers.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

Deposit for this will be Â£10 each. I will start collecting off those I will see on Saturday in person if possible. To anybody else I will PM you details over the weekend.

People can also pay for the competition entry as well if they wish or that can be paid on the day at SAOL if people prefer.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Deposit for this will be Â£10 each. I will start collecting off those I will see on Saturday in person if possible. To anybody else I will PM you details over the weekend.

People can also pay for the competition entry as well if they wish or that can be paid on the day at SAOL if people prefer.
		
Click to expand...

Birch pm and let me know what I owe you. Just booked my accommodation so I may as well pay the rest now. Cheers for organising.


----------



## hamshanker (Sep 6, 2013)

Birchy i'll go with the Â£14 food option pls mate,ive got your details from wen we played Caldy but send me them anyway and ill send you deposit straight away,cheers for all your doing:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 6, 2013)

hamshanker said:



			Birchy i'll go with the Â£14 food option pls mate,ive got your details from wen we played Caldy but send me them anyway and ill send you deposit straight away,cheers for all your doing:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok pal, will send details now. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2013)

Birchy, I've got us a new name, in honour of Qwerty:-

The Horlicqs winter cup, bear with me.

Hats
for
Old
Retired
Ladies
In
Chorley
Qwerty
Styleeeeeeeee

What d'ya think - nans hats only!!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy, I've got us a new name, in honour of Qwerty:-

The Horlicqs winter cup, bear with me.

Hats
for
Old
Retired
Ladies
In
Chorley
Qwerty
Styleeeeeeeee

What d'ya think - nans hats only!!!!
		
Click to expand...


I like it LB, I like it! 

Nans Hats only :thup:

I think we should also carry our clubs around in one of these.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I like it LB, I like it! 

Nans Hats only :thup:

I think we should also carry our clubs around in one of these.
		
Click to expand...

Love it, I'll borrow one off Valentino, in his families' clan Tartan!


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 7, 2013)

O.K you can count me in,also my son is going to sign up to the site and he wants to play as well.
Thats 2 places probably paid by me


----------



## Birchy (Sep 7, 2013)

Hogieefc said:



			O.K you can count me in,also my son is going to sign up to the site and he wants to play as well.
Thats 2 places probably paid by me 

Click to expand...

Thats sound mate, looking forward to meeting you :thup:

Tell him he needs to earn it


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 7, 2013)

You need deposits for this Birchy or you collecting in York?

If you need me to transfer any cash just pm the details.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 7, 2013)

1.Birchy (Â£14 option) *DEPOSIT PAID*
2.Huds1475 (2 course meal afterwards) *DEPOSIT PAID*
3.Gregbwfc (Â£14 option) *DEPOSIT PAID*
4.Junior (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12)
5.Podgster *DEPOSIT PAID*
6.LouiseA (2 course meal afterwards) *DEPOSIT PAID*
7.NWJocko (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12)
8.Karl102 (Â£14 option) *DEPOSIT PAID*
9.Qwerty (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12)
10.Fish (2 course meal afterwards)
11.Valentino (Â£14 option) *DEPOSIT PAID*
12.Lincoln quaker (Â£14 option) *DEPOSIT PAID*
13.Garyinderry (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) *DEPOSIT PAID*
14.Hamshanker (Â£14 option) *DEPOSIT PAID*
15.Hogieefc
16.Hogieefc junior?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 7, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			You need deposits for this Birchy or you collecting in York?

If you need me to transfer any cash just pm the details.
		
Click to expand...

Can get it at York mate if you want :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Can get it at York mate if you want :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I didn't notice the posts with people already paid! Typical Scot 

PM me the details and I'll transfer it mate, easier than trying to give you cash when you're on you're 13th boozer in the ale trail!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 7, 2013)

1.Birchy (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 2.Huds1475 (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
 3.Gregbwfc (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 4.Junior (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12)
 5.Podgster DEPOSIT PAID
 6.LouiseA (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
 7.NWJocko (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12)
 8.Karl102 (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 9.Qwerty (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12)
 10.Fish (2 course meal afterwards)
 11.Valentino (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 12.Lincoln quaker (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 13.Garyinderry (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 14.Hamshanker (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 15.Hogieefc
 16.Hogieefc junior?
17.Golfandmoregolf


----------



## Fish (Sep 8, 2013)

Dave offered my deposit back from York (Â£30), can that be transferred to SAOL please?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 8, 2013)

Fish said:



			Dave offered my deposit back from York (Â£30), can that be transferred to SAOL please?
		
Click to expand...

I will speak to him mate and get it off him etc.


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 8, 2013)

Birchy, can you pm me details for payment and i will get some money to you.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 8, 2013)

Hogieefc said:



			Birchy, can you pm me details for payment and i will get some money to you.
		
Click to expand...

Will do it now mate.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 8, 2013)

Fish said:



			Dave offered my deposit back from York (Â£30), can that be transferred to SAOL please?
		
Click to expand...

No problem Robin, I'll pass it on to Birchy :thup:


----------



## Junior (Sep 8, 2013)

what do i owe you for the deposit mate ?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 8, 2013)

Junior said:



			what do i owe you for the deposit mate ?
		
Click to expand...

Its just Â£10 mate.

Should of said yesterday but had a lot going on :rofl:


----------



## Junior (Sep 8, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its just Â£10 mate.

Should of said yesterday but had a lot going on :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No probs matey, Â£10 sent !!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 8, 2013)

Junior said:



			No probs matey, Â£10 sent !!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 8, 2013)

Scott can I give you mine and Fish's at York?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 8, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Scott can I give you mine and Fish's at York?
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate :thup:


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 9, 2013)

Scott,
Payment sent for myself and Junior.

Cheers Paul.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

1.Birchy (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 2.Huds1475 (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
 3.Gregbwfc (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 4.Junior (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 5.Podgster DEPOSIT PAID
 6.LouiseA (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
 7.NWJocko (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12)
 8.Karl102 (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 9.Qwerty (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12)
 10.Fish (2 course meal afterwards)
 11.Valentino (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 12.Lincoln quaker (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 13.Garyinderry (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 14.Hamshanker (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 15.Hogieefc PAID IN FULL
 16.Hogieefc junior? PAID IN FULL
 17.Golfandmoregolf (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID

3 Spots left people, get them while theyre hot


----------



## Odvan (Sep 10, 2013)

I am in.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

1.Birchy (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
2.Huds1475 (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
3.Gregbwfc (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
4.Junior (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
5.Podgster DEPOSIT PAID
6.LouiseA (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
7.NWJocko (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12)
8.Karl102 (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
9.Qwerty (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12)
10.Fish (2 course meal afterwards)
11.Valentino (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
12.Lincoln quaker (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
13.Garyinderry (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
14.Hamshanker (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
15.Hogieefc PAID IN FULL
16.Hogieefc junior? PAID IN FULL
17.Golfandmoregolf (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
18.Odvan


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

1.Birchy (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
2.Huds1475 (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
3.Gregbwfc (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
4.Junior (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
5.Podgster DEPOSIT PAID
6.LouiseA (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
7.NWJocko (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12)
8.Karl102 (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
9.Qwerty (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12)
10.Fish (2 course meal afterwards)
11.Valentino (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
12.Lincoln quaker (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
13.Garyinderry (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
14.Hamshanker (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
15.Hogieefc PAID IN FULL
16.Hogieefc junior? PAID IN FULL
17.Golfandmoregolf (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
18.Odvan DEPOSIT PAID


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 10, 2013)

Sorry for delay Birchy, just sent the Â£10 deposit. Reference is still Caldy as I can't be bothered setting up a new payment, let me know if it doesn't arrive.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 10, 2013)

Oops, Bacon Butty and coffee then soup and sandwiches.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 10, 2013)

Scott, I'll give you my deposit and Fish's Â£30 at York if that's ok.   Might of already posted this but I can't be ersed looking back through the thread :thup:


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 10, 2013)

Scott, can you put me and junior down for the Â£14 option please.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Scott, I'll give you my deposit and Fish's Â£30 at York if that's ok.   Might of already posted this but I can't be ersed looking back through the thread :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you have mate


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

Hogieefc said:



			Scott, can you put me and junior down for the Â£14 option please.
		
Click to expand...

Will do mate :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 10, 2013)

Scott,  Can you put me down for Bacon and Coffee washed down with the soup and sarnie option.  Thanks


----------



## Birchy (Sep 10, 2013)

1.Birchy (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 2.Huds1475 (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
 3.Gregbwfc (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 4.Junior (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 5.Podgster (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 6.LouiseA (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
 7.NWJocko (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID 
 8.Karl102 (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 9.Qwerty (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12)
 10.Fish (2 course meal afterwards)
 11.Valentino (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 12.Lincoln quaker (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 13.Garyinderry (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 14.Hamshanker (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 15.Hogieefc (Â£14 option) PAID IN FULL
 16.Hogieefc junior (Â£14 option) PAID IN FULL
 17.Golfandmoregolf (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 18.Odvan (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID


----------



## Birchy (Sep 12, 2013)

Come on, lets be avvvvinnn you!!

Only two spots left, dont make me beg  :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Sep 19, 2013)

1.Birchy (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 2.Huds1475 (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
 3.Gregbwfc (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 4.Junior (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 5.Podgster (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 6.LouiseA (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
 7.NWJocko (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID 
 8.Karl102 (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 9.Qwerty (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12)
 10.Fish (2 course meal afterwards)
 11.Valentino (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 12.Lincoln quaker (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 13.Garyinderry (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 14.Hamshanker (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 15.Hogieefc (Â£14 option) PAID IN FULL
 16.Hogieefc junior (Â£14 option) PAID IN FULL
 17.Golfandmoregolf (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 18.Odvan (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
19.Huds1475 +1

Just a bump for one last spot remaining!!! If anybody wants to bring non forum +1 that's fine :thup:

Will be sending deposits off next week once ive dried out from this weekend :cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 8, 2013)

1.Birchy (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 2.Huds1475 (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
 3.Gregbwfc (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 4.Junior (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 5.Podgster (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 6.LouiseA (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
 7.NWJocko (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID 
 8.Karl102 (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 9.Qwerty (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 10.Fish (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
 11.Valentino (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 12.Lincoln quaker (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 13.Garyinderry (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 14.Hamshanker (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 15.Hogieefc (Â£14 option) PAID IN FULL
 16.Hogieefc junior (Â£14 option) PAID IN FULL
 17.Golfandmoregolf (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 18.Odvan (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID

Will be doing the draw for this in the next couple of days so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 8, 2013)

Birchy said:



			1.Birchy (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 2.Huds1475 (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
 3.Gregbwfc (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 4.Junior (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 5.Podgster (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 6.LouiseA (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
 7.NWJocko (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID 
 8.Karl102 (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 9.Qwerty (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 10.Fish (2 course meal afterwards) DEPOSIT PAID
 11.Valentino (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 12.Lincoln quaker (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 13.Garyinderry (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID
 14.Hamshanker (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 15.Hogieefc (Â£14 option) PAID IN FULL
 16.Hogieefc junior (Â£14 option) PAID IN FULL
 17.Golfandmoregolf (Â£14 option) DEPOSIT PAID
 18.Odvan (Bacon barm & Coffee & then Soup and sandwiches Â£12) DEPOSIT PAID

Will be doing the draw for this in the next couple of days so keep your eyes peeled.
		
Click to expand...

Birchy, Re the food is it as per the option we have choose or has everyone got to have the same option?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 8, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Birchy, Re the food is it as per the option we have choose or has everyone got to have the same option?
		
Click to expand...

Option we choose mate.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 9, 2013)

The draw has been done :-

11:22
NWJocko
Golf&moregolf
Karl102

11:30
LouiseA
Huds1475
GaryinDerry

11:38
Lincoln quaker
Qwerty
Podgster

11:46
Birchy
Odvan
Valentino
Gregbwfc

11:54
Hogieefc
Hogieefc junior
Hamshanker
Junior


P.S Can people let me know asap if they are in the overall winter links competition? Need to know obviously before your first game tees off


----------



## Junior (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll play in the Winter links comp Birchy.


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Oct 9, 2013)

Not for me Birchy thanks mate.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 9, 2013)

golfandmoregolf said:



			Not for me Birchy thanks mate.
		
Click to expand...

No problem bud :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 9, 2013)

The updated draw has been done :-

11:22
NWJocko
Golf&moregolf
Karl102

11:30
LouiseA
Huds1475
GaryinDerry
Region3

11:38
Lincoln quaker
Qwerty
Podgster
Fish

11:46
 Birchy
 Odvan
 Valentino
 Gregbwfc

11:54
 Hogieefc
 Hogieefc junior
 Hamshanker
 Junior

19 players now playing :whoo:


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 9, 2013)

Not for me either mate might be lucky to make 2 games due to work but thx for all your time and effort in arranging them.


----------



## Odvan (Oct 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Can people let me know asap if they are in the overall winter links competition? Need to know obviously before your first game tees off 

Click to expand...

Birchy, this is one of the most definite, indefinite answers i could give...

Yes.

If....you accept my Golfshake handicap of 18 and then..... I get to play in the rearranged Formby 4-ball and then....tv scheduling doesn't affect my work patterns (will explain that bit when we meet!).

So, i presume the answer is 'no'


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Birchy, this is one of the most definite, indefinite answers i could give...

Yes.

If....you accept my Golfshake handicap of 18 and then..... I get to play in the rearranged Formby 4-ball and then....tv scheduling doesn't affect my work patterns (will explain that bit when we meet!).

So, i presume the answer is 'no' 

Click to expand...

Oo, are you famous? Golfshake handicap is 18 - your off 14 then. Marshy turned up with a golfshake h/cap at Moor Allerton, didn't you fella......


----------



## Odvan (Oct 10, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oo, are you famous? Golfshake handicap is 18 - your off 14 then. Marshy turned up with a golfshake h/cap at Moor Allerton, didn't you fella......
		
Click to expand...

Lol, no but you might not like me 

Almost another word for a mexican cowboy slipped out there.... 18 is about right for me....honestly, only ever shot lower than that (off yellows) once!

I shall await official adjudication from higher authority though


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 10, 2013)

Odvan said:



			18 is about right for me....honestly, only ever shot lower than that (off yellows) once!
		
Click to expand...

Then at St Annes he shoots 40 points and at Formby 39!!! "I don't know how that happened, Never played that well in my life"


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Then at St Annes he shoots 40 points and at Formby 39!!! "I don't know how that happened, Never played that well in my life" 

Click to expand...

 They were Marshy's exact words, as well.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 10, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			They were Marshy's exact words, as well.

Click to expand...

Which birdie for 4 points was that after then LB........


----------



## Odvan (Oct 10, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Then at St Annes he shoots 40 points and at Formby 39!!! "I don't know how that happened, Never played that well in my life" 

Click to expand...

Lol, I feel the love!

Anyway, you'll soon find out. It's the 'I thought you said 18, didnt you mean 28?' quips I'll await


----------



## Birchy (Oct 11, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Birchy, this is one of the most definite, indefinite answers i could give...

Yes.

If....you accept my Golfshake handicap of 18 and then..... I get to play in the rearranged Formby 4-ball and then....tv scheduling doesn't affect my work patterns (will explain that bit when we meet!).

So, i presume the answer is 'no' 

Click to expand...

You will be fine to play off that handicap to start with at St annes. If you tear it up then you can just cut your handicap as if it was a qualifier if that makes sense? 

The work patterns I cant do much with though


----------



## Odvan (Oct 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You will be fine to play off that handicap to start with at St annes. If you tear it up then you can just cut your handicap as if it was a qualifier if that makes sense? 

The work patterns I cant do much with though 

Click to expand...

Cheers Birchy.

Just come back from scoring an 82, 41 points (par 69, SSS 66) and Golfshake has given me a cut to 17.4, so will play off 17!


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 11, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Cheers Birchy.

Just come back from scoring an 82, 41 points (par 69, SSS 66) and Golfshake has given me a cut to 17.4, so will play off 17!
		
Click to expand...

Where do you play Odvan??


----------



## Odvan (Oct 11, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Where do you play Odvan??
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a club Qwerty, played today at Great Lever and Farnworth again. My scorecard is made up of 4 x GL&F, 1 x Preston and 1 x Penwortham.

Thinking of joining somewhere over Christmas/spring if the are some generous offers nearby.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 14, 2013)

11:22
 NWJocko
 Golf&moregolf
 Karl102
 LouiseA


 11:30
Region3 +1
 Huds1475
 GaryinDerry
 Region3

 11:38
 Lincoln quaker
 Qwerty
 Podgster
 Fish

 11:46
 Birchy
 Odvan
 Valentino
 Gregbwfc

 11:54
 Hogieefc
 Hogieefc junior
 Hamshanker
 Junior

Ive tweaked the draw as we now have the full 20 playing as Gary is bringing a mate to fill the last spot and ive put them together whle they are travelling up in the same car etc :thup:


----------



## mikeyefc (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi everyone, Really looking forward to this on Sunday! Not really been on the forum yet, just been watching from afar! I probably should have registered as Hogieefc junior to keep up with the continuity haha!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 16, 2013)

mikeyefc said:



			Hi everyone, Really looking forward to this on Sunday! Not really been on the forum yet, just been watching from afar! I probably should have registered as Hogieefc junior to keep up with the continuity haha!
		
Click to expand...

All these Evertonians coming out the woodwork - are we playing at Wembley golf club? welcome on board to you and your arl' fella.:thup:


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 16, 2013)

mikeyefc said:



			Hi everyone, Really looking forward to this on Sunday! Not really been on the forum yet, just been watching from afar! I probably should have registered as Hogieefc junior to keep up with the continuity haha!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Mikey welcome mate,yeah looking forward to Sunday not played there before just hope the weathers ok ish,ive only played one game with the forum and there ok not a bad bunch youll enjoy it mate and youll soon get to know who the bandits are:ears::thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2013)

After 1pm theirs a 10% chance of rain but nothing too daunting by the looks of things.

http://www.golfweather.com/united-kingdom/lancashire/st-annes-old-links-golf-club/75505


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 16, 2013)

hamshanker said:



			Hi Mikey welcome mate,yeah looking forward to Sunday not played there before just hope the weathers ok ish,ive only played one game with the forum and there ok not a bad bunch youll enjoy it mate and youll soon get to know who the bandits are:ears::thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me and my mate played two lads from your place last Saturday in a match, Phil and Phil. One of 8, one of 12, nice fellas - do you know them?


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 17, 2013)

No mate i only know a few that ive had a friendly knock with as ive not played any comps and only just getting cards in for h/cap


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 17, 2013)

Not sure if its been mentioned but what time is everyone looking at getting to the course for??

If any1 needs a lift im travelling from Skem more than welcome to jump in.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 17, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oo, are you famous? Golfshake handicap is 18 - your off 14 then. Marshy turned up with a golfshake h/cap at Moor Allerton, didn't you fella......
		
Click to expand...

Sorry only just read this, yes I did. You can print them out and it shows your rounds and scores to prove what a lying bandit you really are lol


----------



## Birchy (Oct 17, 2013)

Meal update

2 course meal is Roast chicken followed by apple crumble. Rough time estimated sit down for food is 4pm.


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Meal update

2 course meal is Roast chicken followed by apple crumble. Rough time estimated sit down for food is 4pm.
		
Click to expand...

Cranberry sauce :smirk:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 17, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Meal update

2 course meal is Roast chicken followed by apple crumble. Rough time estimated sit down for food is 4pm.
		
Click to expand...

                                      Is the apple crumble on a crusty cob, or a floury bap?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 17, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Sorry only just read this, yes I did. You can print them out and it shows your rounds and scores to prove what a lying bandit you really are lol
		
Click to expand...

 Love it.


----------



## Val (Oct 18, 2013)

Im helping Birchy on the sweep front here on Sunday. Good format including a bottle for nearest the pin.

Bring plenty cash


----------



## Odvan (Oct 18, 2013)

There's only 206 bunkers, average of 11 per hole,  Smashin'....

Are we having a 'not landed in a bunker in 18' prize?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Really looking forward to this.

The weather forecast only shows a little bit of rain now


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 18, 2013)

Odvan said:



			There's only 206 bunkers, average of 11 per hole,  Smashin'....

Are we having a 'not landed in a bunker in 18' prize?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## Odvan (Oct 18, 2013)

hamshanker said:



			Cheers

Click to expand...

Lol, don't worry, on the flip side I'll be winning the 'landed in the most bunkers' prize.

I am more nervous about meeting you lot than I am playing the course, but really looking forward to it. 

Currently on hole 7 of the tour and funnily enough, have put the ball exactly where it's supposed to go on each tee shot so far....in my head. One ball however is currently on the second carraige on the 12:15 service back to Preston....


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 18, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Lol, don't worry, on the flip side I'll be winning the 'landed in the most bunkers' prize.

I am more nervous about meeting you lot than I am playing the course, but really looking forward to it. 

Currently on hole 7 of the tour and funnily enough, have put the ball exactly where it's supposed to go on each tee shot so far....in my head. One ball however is currently on the second carraige on the 12:15 service back to Preston....

Click to expand...

Nothing to be nervous about buddy, we're always gentle the first time....... 

Looking forward to this, not played there for a while. My golf will be brutal I'm sure but should be a good day :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 18, 2013)

Odvan said:



			There's only 206 bunkers, average of 11 per hole,  Smashin'....

Are we having a 'not landed in a bunker in 18' prize?
		
Click to expand...

Birchy and me played there a couple of months ago. I've never been in so many bunkers in one round of golf. All I'll say is that driver isn't always the wisest choice!!  Especially off the yellows.


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 18, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Lol, don't worry, on the flip side I'll be winning the 'landed in the most bunkers' prize.

I am more nervous about meeting you lot than I am playing the course, but really looking forward to it. 

Currently on hole 7 of the tour and funnily enough, have put the ball exactly where it's supposed to go on each tee shot so far....in my head. One ball however is currently on the second carraige on the 12:15 service back to Preston....

Click to expand...

Hey youll be just fine mate,ive only played in one meet which was last year and you will be made so welcome well to start with 

Look forward to meeting ya mate and rest of the mob..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 18, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Lol, don't worry, on the flip side I'll be winning the 'landed in the most bunkers' prize.

I am more nervous about meeting you lot than I am playing the course, but really looking forward to it. 

Currently on hole 7 of the tour and funnily enough, have put the ball exactly where it's supposed to go on each tee shot so far....in my head. One ball however is currently on the second carraige on the 12:15 service back to Preston....

Click to expand...

You'll be fine Odvan, the're a great set of lads.............as long as you don't take the money. 

NWJocko - PM me your e-mail address.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			You'll be fine Odvan, the're a great set of lads.............as long as you don't take the money. 

NWJocko - PM me your e-mail address.
		
Click to expand...

Done........


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Lol, don't worry, on the flip side I'll be winning the 'landed in the most bunkers' prize.

I am more nervous about meeting you lot than I am playing the course, but really looking forward to it. 

Currently on hole 7 of the tour and funnily enough, have put the ball exactly where it's supposed to go on each tee shot so far....in my head. One ball however is currently on the second carraige on the 12:15 service back to Preston....

Click to expand...

Don't worry, my first ever meet was the Help for Heroes at Blackmoor last year, the rest is history as they say....


----------



## thepodgster (Oct 18, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			All I'll say is that driver isn't always the wisest choice!!  Especially off the yellows.
		
Click to expand...

There is a good distance between the yellows and reds on most holes so some people will be nice and happy!

Watched the fly over tonight and definately need to refill the spare balls pounch and put the bucket and spade in to the golf bag ready.

Seriously thinking of not even taking the driver!!!!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 18, 2013)

From when we played in the kilgrimol there isn't much room if you miss the fairways. The lad I played with top it off the 10th tee and the rough was incredible. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Odvan (Oct 18, 2013)

What time is everyone arriving for? Or perhaps more relevant, what time are the bacon butties being served?

And will you lot please wear badges so I ain't walking around the car park talking to the wrong strangers like a proper n00b. I'll get nicked for that in Lytham.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 18, 2013)

Odvan said:



			What time is everyone arriving for? Or perhaps more relevant, what time are the bacon butties being served?

And will you lot please wear badges so I ain't walking around the car park talking to the wrong strangers like a proper n00b. I'll get nicked for that in Lytham.
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't be at all funny, if everyone said:-

"no mate, were not from a forum"


----------



## Odvan (Oct 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			It wouldn't be at all funny, if everyone said:-

"no mate, were not from a forum" 

Click to expand...

Golf balls to it then, I'm gonna turn up with a sausage and egg mcmuffin and stand on the first tee asking whomever if they know Birchy during their backswing. I'll soon get an answer then....more than likely delivered in a scouse (kirby kiss) method than a Lytham method, though...


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 18, 2013)

Odvan said:



			What time is everyone arriving for? Or perhaps more relevant, what time are the bacon butties being served?

And will you lot please wear badges so I ain't walking around the car park talking to the wrong strangers like a proper n00b. I'll get nicked for that in Lytham.
		
Click to expand...

Im hoping to get there Earlyish, Hopefully about 10:00.  Im going to get a bite to eat then get on that huge putting green for a while. The greens are usually rapid and can take  some getting used to.
Really looking forward to this now :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 18, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Golf balls to it then, I'm gonna turn up with a sausage and egg mcmuffin and stand on the first tee asking whomever if they know Birchy during their backswing. I'll soon get an answer then....more than likely delivered in a scouse (kirby kiss) method than a Lytham method, though...
		
Click to expand...

Its a good job Scouser isn't going.

You could recite war and peace on his back(over)swing.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 19, 2013)

## Bump ## and a kind reminder for everyone playing SAOL on Sunday, to bring the kind charitable donations along.

If you can give them to gary in derry, the slightly dishevelled Irish gentleman with no shoes on.

Thanks again,everyone, most kind.


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 19, 2013)

Odvan said:



			What time is everyone arriving for? Or perhaps more relevant, what time are the bacon butties being served?

And will you lot please wear badges so I ain't walking around the car park talking to the wrong strangers like a proper n00b. I'll get nicked for that in Lytham.
		
Click to expand...

Im looking to get there about 9.30 ish something to eat n drink bit of practice and then nob on the 1st tee


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			## Bump ## and a kind reminder for everyone playing SAOL on Sunday, to bring the kind charitable donations along.

If you can give them to gary in derry, the slightly dishevelled Irish gentleman with no shoes on.

Thanks again,everyone, most kind.
		
Click to expand...

Do they have to be golf related?


----------



## Val (Oct 19, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Golf balls to it then, I'm gonna turn up with a sausage and egg mcmuffin and stand on the first tee asking whomever if they know Birchy during their backswing. I'll soon get an answer then....more than likely delivered in a scouse (kirby kiss) method than a Lytham method, though...
		
Click to expand...

There's an easy give away mate, there are 2 Scottish lads playing and 1 Irish, you'll recognise the accents


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 19, 2013)

Odvan,don't sweat it mate.
You're playing with me (tall,dark and ugly)
Birchy (he'll probably be wearing a luminous pair of pants) and 
Valentino (Scottish and angry  - not forgot Old Links mate, that was ace )

Looking forward to seeing you all, old and new.


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Oct 19, 2013)

Bin ere since fri morning with Mrs and granddaughter.....Am ready for a knock now....See ya all tomoz.


----------



## Val (Oct 19, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Odvan,don't sweat it mate.
You're playing with me (tall,dark and ugly)
Birchy (he'll probably be wearing a luminous pair of pants) and 
*Valentino (Scottish and angry  - not forgot Old Links mate, that was ace )*

Looking forward to seeing you all, old and new.
		
Click to expand...

That was calm.


----------



## thepodgster (Oct 20, 2013)

Guys,

Just wanted to come along and say a big thankyou to those organising today and good fun was had by all, well nearly all courtesy of the weather.

Fish, Glynn and Dave it was a pleasure to share your company especially watching Dave produce golf that would not have looked out of place on Sky!

Fish - remember young man, skin is waterproof, admin is not a dirty word and no matter what the weather forecast says always have your waterproofs to hand


----------



## Birchy (Oct 20, 2013)

What an enjoyable day! Great turnout and some great golf played, the weather stunk rotten at times but im glad it didnt ruin loads of scores. I felt that there was a good score out there today and conditions were decent apart from the rain despite me playing like a complete turd.

Thanks for everyone that made the trip especially the guys making a long distance drive. Well done to Dave on a smashing 42 points and Gary with a great 41 points with a level par gross score Junior on 40 points made up the top 3 

Thanks to Greg, Val & Matt for the great company. Greg played very well and could of scored even better despite bombing a hole & pretty much the same with Val, played some great stuff and is catching fire now hes had a couple of cuts 

Well played Matt as well with a good solid score on his forum debut. Hit some awesome shots for a 17 hcapper! That will come down mate, no doubt. :thup:

I played like a complete and utter tallywacker. Feel like ive been holding on with my game the last few weeks and today it unravelled big time, needs a bit of work to put me back on track after today!


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 20, 2013)

Scott, if you've still got my card mate, check it will you.
No, I haven't found 4 points from nowwhere , think me and Matt got me too many points, should be at least 1 less I reckon.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 20, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Scott, if you've still got my card mate, check it will you.
No, I haven't found 4 points from nowwhere , think me and Matt got me too many points, should be at least 1 less I reckon.
		
Click to expand...


In fact edit, yes your were 1 point too many.

3 for 3 on the 9th should of been 3 for 2. :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Oct 20, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Scott, if you've still got my card mate, check it will you.
No, I haven't found 4 points from nowwhere , think me and Matt got me too many points, should be at least 1 less I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

He's probably right Birchy! Still getting to grips with this scoring larky.....

Some fantastic scores given the conditions, course was really nice and in top nick. Greg, Scott, Martin...many thanks for putting me at ease, thoroughly enjoyed the round and look forward to a few more.

And to Greg's point re giving a bit of stick back, well now I'm back behind mi keyboard....Scott, if I'd have known you a bit longer I'd have been in stitches stood over that bunker with you , particularly as you plugged it on your drop after deeming your plugged ball unplayable. Would have killed most rounds that!

My mistake of the day....not ordering the chicken!

Cheers Birchy, top man.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 20, 2013)

Odvan said:



			He's probably right Birchy! Still getting to grips with this scoring larky.....

Some fantastic scores given the conditions, course was really nice and in top nick. Greg, Scott, Martin...many thanks for putting me at ease, thoroughly enjoyed the round and look forward to a few more.

And to Greg's point re giving a bit of stick back, well now I'm back behind mi keyboard....Scott, if I'd have known you a bit longer I'd have been in stitches stood over that bunker with you , particularly as you plugged it on your drop after deeming your plugged ball unplayable. Would have killed most rounds that!

My mistake of the day....not ordering the chicken!

Cheers Birchy, top man.
		
Click to expand...

You couldnt of wrote that script for your worst enemy could you mate 

Unreal! Never seen anything like that! :angry:


----------



## Junior (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the game Iain, Pete and Lou, great company and a great course.  Weather was brutal at times and im glad we had more holes without rain than with. Thanks also to those that travelled from far afield to play!!! 

Great shooting Gary and Dave!! 

Apoligies for having to race off afterwards !!


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 20, 2013)

Really enjoyed the day if not my golf!

Good to meet golfandmoregolf, sorry you're first experience of links golf was ruined by the weather and my embarrassing attempts on the greens!! You played some good stuff fella.

Junior was his usual steady stuff, well played mate :thup:

Hope all who were driving from afar got home safe.

Birchy, again well played on organising these sir, great work :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 20, 2013)

Great day on a top track! Great turn out and great organisation by the ever green (trousered) Birchy and Val.... They weather tried to spoil it, but was a great day in the end. The course played a lot easier than in the Kilgrimol Trophy, but none the less anything above 36 points was great shooting.  I think I need another new putter as mine clearly doesn't work  Great to meet hamshanker, hogie and hogie jnr.... Great company all round...


----------



## Scouser (Oct 20, 2013)

Sounds like you all had a great dad lads ...........gutted I cant make the sunday's (I know u lot wont care)

Looks like the usual suspects took the prizes!

Coolio talk us through the bunker :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 20, 2013)

Got back in 2hrs 15 and the weather on the way home was just like on the course! Great day and well done to birchy for organising the day. Great to see qwerty in action level par on the front 9 and so steady. 2 bogeys on the back 9 for a fantastic 42 points. Thanks to fish and pogster for a good laugh as well. Fish could turn to be a great baseball player!!! The rain from the 9th was just brutal and thank god I didn't take any cars out when I managed to put the ball in the car park from the spare hole!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 20, 2013)

Another superb well attended meet at a very classy golf club. Good to play with Fish and Podgster again and great to meet Glynn(Lincoln Quaker)  I really enjoyed your company today fellas. :thup:
The weather was a bit rough around 10,11,12 but it didn't dampen spirits, its just good to get out for a game on a decent course before the winter really kicks in.
Also Well done Gary on that level par round today mate, great golf in those conditions, and thanks for making the trip over.

Val, Birchy, huge thanks for the superb organisation today fellas :thup:   And Val thanks for the nearest pin prize,Nice gesture much appreciated mate :thup:  I'll get stuck into it next weekend.

See you all Formby Folks.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 20, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Fish could turn to be a great baseball player!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ive never seen hand eye coordination like that before, absolutely superb Fish :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Oct 20, 2013)

A bit over 2.5hrs for the trip back and it piddled it down again but well worth it.

Thanks to Gary and Craig for your company in some testing conditions at times. I think the best way of describing my day was "got away with it!".
Better to be lucky than good 

Thanks to Scott and Martin for the organisation, smooth as ever. :thup:  Well done too to Dave on a cracking score. Got my revenge though thanks to Paul Casey 

Andy also sends his thanks, he really enjoyed it.


LQ - Assuming that's you in at 9:50 for the Old Links Trophy (?), I'm now the third player in your group. Hope that's ok with you.
Â£35 for 36 holes including prizes? I feel I should play in a balaclava and a stripey top!


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 20, 2013)

Birchy and Val thx very much for for your time and orginisation on a great course much appreciated..

Was good to see everyone from when i played last and also new ones and good to put face to them.Like to say thx to Karl102,hogie and hogie jnr for an enjoyable round except wen my umbrella decided to turn inside out just as the heaviest downpour started and needless to say it ended up in the next available bin:smirk:.Oh and hogie jnr great effort on the 19th hole 2" short of an ace would have been nice to see it go in though drinks all round :cheers:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 20, 2013)

Region3 said:



			LQ - Assuming that's you in at 9:50 for the Old Links Trophy (?), I'm now the third player in your group. Hope that's ok with you.
Â£35 for 36 holes including prizes? I feel I should play in a balaclava and a stripey top!
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate thats the one of the 1st tee.cant go wrong for that price. Also great shooting today level par even in the sidewards rain.


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks to everyone concerned for a great day out,played like a plonker for the first 9 but quite pleased with back 9,hamshanker and karl102 were great company on our first meet with the golf monthly lads.
Junior went home and told his girlfriend he was 2" away from an ace, she asked if it was not his normal 12", i am not quite sure what she means


----------



## louise_a (Oct 20, 2013)

Ih really enjoyed the day despite the heavy showers and the bunkers, thanks to Birchy and Val for the organising and my partners Junior, great to watch as ever, NWJocko hitting it a mile but sadly struggling with the short ones, and golfandmoregolf, played nicely but was the only one of us to find the heavy stuff despite not being too far off the short stuff.
Looking forward to Formby.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 20, 2013)

another top day out!   pleasure witnessing a level par round. great shooting gary! 


nice to play with new faces. craig stuck in there even when the rain was getting to him.  andy plays with a smile.    cheers gents 

thanks for the lift podge, even though I fell asleep on the way back. 


thanks to val and birchy for putting this together!   great work fellas! 

only pity was the greens today.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hogieefc said:



			Thanks to everyone concerned for a great day out,played like a plonker for the first 9 but quite pleased with back 9,hamshanker and karl102 were great company on our first meet with the golf monthly lads.
Junior went home and told his girlfriend he was 2" away from an ace, she asked if it was not his normal 12", i am not quite sure what she means 

Click to expand...

Ha ha! That was so so close... Half a roll and it was there. Don't get closer than that!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Sounds like you all had a great dad lads ...........gutted I cant make the sunday's (I know u lot wont care)

Looks like the usual suspects took the prizes!

Coolio talk us through the bunker :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Listen to this for the best sob story you have ever heard :rofl:

Hits my tee shot into fairway bunker down the 5th. 

First attempt to get out hits the face and rolls back in.

Second attempt gets plugged in the face.

I remove the ball from the face to find a huge lump of mud on the ball 

Drops the ball back into bunker under penalty and the ball plugs 

Next attempt to get out hits the face and as it comes back I try to pull club to the side out of way and hit the ball on the way back 

Decided enough was enough and picked it up and walked off uttering multiple expletives at myself.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Listen to this for the best sob story you have ever heard :rofl:

Hits my tee shot into fairway bunker down the 5th. 

First attempt to get out hits the face and rolls back in.

Second attempt gets plugged in the face.

I remove the ball from the face to find a huge lump of mud on the ball 

Drops the ball back into bunker under penalty and the ball plugs 

Next attempt to get out hits the face and as it comes back I try to pull club to the side out of way and hit the ball on the way back 

Decided enough was enough and picked it up and walked off uttering multiple expletives at myself. 

Click to expand...




Haha sat in work since 7 don't normally start till 9..... 

Mad busy but that made my day haha


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Listen to this for the best sob story you have ever heard :rofl:

Hits my tee shot into fairway bunker down the 5th. 

First attempt to get out hits the face and rolls back in.

Second attempt gets plugged in the face.

I remove the ball from the face to find a huge lump of mud on the ball 

Drops the ball back into bunker under penalty and the ball plugs 

Next attempt to get out hits the face and as it comes back I try to pull club to the side out of way and hit the ball on the way back 

Decided enough was enough and picked it up and walked off uttering multiple expletives at myself. 

Click to expand...

You know its not going to be your day when that happens. Those bunkers were hard as nails yesterday. I went in 3 and everyone was plugged right against the face or right in the corner!


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 21, 2013)

louise will be a long shortly with her tales of bunker woe!


I thought they were grand.  lots of sand in them to splash out.  completely different to the bunkers that frequent many inland courses.


----------



## Val (Oct 21, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Ha ha! That was so so close... Half a roll and it was there. Don't get closer than that!
		
Click to expand...

I spotted just as we were walking to the door. Close but no cigar, easy 2 though :thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			louise will be a long shortly with her tales of bunker woe!
		
Click to expand...

Why, weren't they far enough enough forward in association with the red tee's 

:rofl:


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			Why, weren't they far enough enough forward in association with the red tee's 

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

The green side bunkers came into play from the reds


----------



## louise_a (Oct 21, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			louise will be a long shortly with her tales of bunker woe!
		
Click to expand...

No tales of woe Gary, just my inability to get out of the ones I went in.


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Oct 21, 2013)

Really njoyed yesterday.First time playing a links,and would love another portion.Thanks to lou,andy and Ian great company and some good stuff played by all...Some manimal drives of ian! Mate if ya putting was betta I say no more.... And some very good golf by Andy,nice to watch mate..Lou didn't like the bunkers!!(bless).And thanks to birchy and val for the organising,apologies for shooting off but long drive back for work at 10...


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 21, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			another top day out!   pleasure witnessing a level par round. great shooting gary! 


nice to play with new faces. craig stuck in there even when the rain was getting to him.  andy plays with a smile.    cheers gents 

thanks for the lift podge, even though I fell asleep on the way back. 


thanks to val and birchy for putting this together!   great work fellas! 

only pity was the greens today. 

Click to expand...

Great to play with you Gary. 

Low point - p1ss wet through trying to muster the enthusiasm to try and get my *third shot to get past the ladies Tee* on 17  / 
High point  - coming home and finding my waterproofs were still warm & dry 

On a serious note; 

Fair play to Gary & Andy for making the long round trip. Great dedication and great company, I hope you had a good day. Watching Gary go round in par was great to see, would have paid to watch (in the dry of course!).

Not sure what you mean about the greens GiD, thought you 'bounced in' some awesome putts, was like Dambusters.

See you all @ Formby.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			Do they have to be golf related?
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, but it will be getting auctioned as a golf package. Junior may be passing me some booze, so may also help.


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not necessarily, but it will be getting auctioned as a golf package. Junior may be passing me some booze, so may also help.
		
Click to expand...

PM your address and I'll send you a London Bronco's Rugby League shirt signed by the 2006 squad to auction. Hopefully it will do well up their around the heartlands.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			PM your address and I'll send you a London Bronco's Rugby League shirt signed by the 2006 squad to auction. Hopefully it will do well up their around the heartlands.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent, Thanks Robin.:thup:


----------

